# Dash (RIP)



## JBun (Dec 16, 2012)

Dash was a dwarf hotot with the blue eyed vienna gene. I got Dash from a pet store when she was about 10 weeks old. She was a very happy and friendly rabbit. She loved being around people, nothing scared her. She would lick you to death and loved to snuggle. I only had her a few months when she developed GI stasis related to a genetic digestive disorder that she had, which she ended up dying from. I was totally in love with this little rabbit and miss her terribly.


----------

